# Valve Announces Left 4 Dead 2



## alexp999 (Jun 1, 2009)

Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Half-Life and Counter-Strike) and leading technologies (such as Steam and Source), today announced Left 4 Dead 2 (L4D2), the sequel to the best-selling and critically-acclaimed co-operative multiplayer thriller. 

Coming exclusively to Xbox 360 and PC, L4D2 promises to set a new benchmark for co-operative action games and become one of 2009's marquee titles. 

"A large part of how Left 4 Dead became 2008's top-selling new IP on Xbox 360 and the PC was the custom-tailored gameplay made possible by the AI Director," said Gabe Newell, president and co-founder of Valve. "With the knowledge gained from creating the original, new technology, and a passionate team, L4D2 will set a new benchmark for cooperative action games."

Set for release on November 17, the title adds melee combat to enable deeper co-operative gameplay, with items such as a chainsaw, frying pan, axe, baseball bat, and more. 


Introducing the AI Director 2.0, L4D's dynamic gameplay is taken to the next level by giving the Director the ability to procedurally change weather effects, world objects, and pathways in addition to tailoring the enemy population, effects, and sounds to match the players' performance. The result is a unique game session custom fitted to provide a satisfying and uniquely challenging experience each time the game is played. 

Featuring new Survivors, boss zombies, weapons, and items, Left 4 Dead 2 offers a much larger game than the original with more co-operative campaigns, more Versus campaigns, and maps for Survival mode available at launch. 

Supported by a $10+ million marketing campaign, Left 4 Dead has sold over 2.5 million retail copies since it was released in November of 2008. Left 4 Dead 2 is targeted for release on Xbox 360 and the PC on November 17, 2009, and will be launched worldwide with a multi-million dollar marketing campaign across TV, Outdoor, and Online.

"Left 4 Dead was backed by our most aggressive advertising campaign to date, and resulted in a top 5 showing on two platforms during holiday 2008," said Doug Lombardi, VP of marketing at Valve. "Left 4 Dead 2 is a larger game and will be supported with even more consumer and retail advertising programs than the original." 

Left 4 Dead 2 will be featured as the cover story on PC Gamer and Official Xbox Magazines this month. For more information, please visit l4d.com

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Corrosion (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XpzeK_YpGI 

Link to E3 Teaser


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Hell yeah!!!!!!





DITO!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

You yanks get to see how a souther handles the undead.


----------



## aspire (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 1, 2009)

looks awesome but im a little disappointed.  they can do so much more with vanilla L4D.  they should atleast release some more content for it.  Like maps and what not.  I hope they dont havent givin up on the orginal one already.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jun 1, 2009)

Asshole move by Valve imo.

First they give us less then half a game, which still was awesome.
Then they sorta make it how it should have been launched.
Then instead of adding more content they say "here you go, SDK go make you own".
Then in a very short time period the announce L4D2.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 1, 2009)

As much as I like the thought of more L4D, I am a little surprised that a sequal is coming out so soon after the first one. It is a bit of a shame considering that most of this content could just as easily have been released as an update.


----------



## leonard_222003 (Jun 1, 2009)

> Valve, creators of best-selling game franchises (such as Half-Life and Counter-Strike)


They didn't create counter-strike  , it was made by a guy named Minh Le and some other guy , they did it for fun as a mod for half-life  and this mod made valve a very rich company , half-life wouldn't even be remebered today if it wasn't for counter-strike.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

leonard_222003 said:


> They didn't create counter-strike  , it was made by a guy named Minh Le and some other guy , they did it for fun as a mod for half-life  and this mod made valve a very rich company , half-life wouldn't even be remebered today if it wasn't for counter-strike.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 1, 2009)

By that logic, they didn't create L4D either. It was a mod team that got swallowed up by the Valve machine.

They should forget about L4D 2, where the hell is HL2 EP3!!


----------



## cyriene (Jun 1, 2009)

While this seems cool, I am also disappointed that it will be released so soon after L4D instead of seeing more updates.


----------



## iStink (Jun 1, 2009)

I'll have to learn to left 4 dead 2 (L2L4D2)


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 1, 2009)

Why do I feel like the only reason they are releasing L4D 2 is because of the Xbox 360. I mean look at the support TF2 has seen on the PC, it started out with about as much content as L4D now it has so much more. This is what I was hoping they would do with L4D but no, they are going to release what is essentially the same game that has more content. 

Common Valve give us devoted fans and PC users an update that includes all the new stuff. Otherwise Valve can go to hell, I am not paying 50 bucks for another half finished game like the first L4D.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yall sound like a bunch of nymphomaniacs getting raped. You say how much you hate it but deep down you want more.


----------



## csendesmark (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG
I hope they will make 3 times more maps than the first


----------



## theorw (Jun 1, 2009)

I was gonna buy the original for online these days...Do u guys still think its worth it?Or wait for the 2nd???


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 1, 2009)

The first one was a little half done on release, but fun to play. Now on the other hand, an update would make sense, but Valve won't make as much money on just updating. So this is what they resort to. Perhaps I'll pick it up half price like I did the original then it'd be somewhat worth it.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 1, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Yall sound like a bunch of nymphomaniacs getting raped. You say how much you hate it but deep down you want more.



thats not rape,  thats surprise sex!!!!

Didnt turtle rock make counter strike?

and speaking of counter strike,  im still waiting for valve to release the sheild and the rest of the terrorist skins.  and why release L4D2 before CS2?  

hmm what else can we yell at valve about?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess I am the only one that see's this like EA's Madden series :shadedshu.  This time we can melee .  Is that all?  I was hoping for a better selection of assault weapons, various home made grenades, more characters, etc.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 1, 2009)

more special zombies too,  8 vs 8 would have been awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I guess I am the only one that see's this like EA's Madden series :shadedshu.  This time we can melee .  Is that all?  I was hoping for a better selection of weapons, more characters, etc.



Dude did you watch the trailer?!?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 1, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> more special zombies too,  8 vs 8 would have been awesome.



Lets think bigger, 16vs16 or 32vs32.  Now that's something too look forward too IMO.





TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude did you watch the trailer?!?


I've edited my post to mention the specifics.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 1, 2009)

i think killing floor was hurting them


----------



## Shadow* (Jun 1, 2009)

Im really really really pissed and leave it to valve to piss everyone off no surprise, im just glad i never paid anything at all for it....just a quick snap of a picture if you know what i mean


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 1, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Lets think bigger, 16vs16 or 32vs32.  Now that's something too look forward too IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Everything you just asked for it has. I don't understand.


----------



## scope54 (Jun 1, 2009)

im thinking this could either be a really good think or another way to get people's money...

It might either be like a $10 DLC/and packaged with newer copies of L4D or it could be what everyone suspects it to be a $39 mod to the game.

and the creators of counter-strike joined valve software, turtle rock also joined valve i believe and made CS:CZ along with their AI.


----------



## iStink (Jun 1, 2009)

scope54 said:


> im thinking this could either be a really good think or another way to get people's money...



Everything a company does is a way to get people's money lol.  Even if this was free, it would be an incentive for people to buy the first one. 

You all have to admit, L4D is addictive as hell and the zombie physics are nuts.  I was under some pipes the other day and noticed the zombies don't glitch when they have to crouch, they actually crawl at you.  It's pretty creepy.

Anyways, with as many hours as I've already put into that game, I have no problem paying for a second version.  What I DO want though is for it to just be a standalone upgrade to what you have, allowing you to open one copy of the game to get everything from the second as well as the first.

Oh and does anyone else notice the massive performance improvement when you disable multicore rendering and set the exe's affinity to 1?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh I'm for sure getting it! I just hope it's not full price. If it is, I'll pay it anyway, L4D is my favorite co-op game


----------



## scope54 (Jun 1, 2009)

well what i meant when i said that was they could just exploit the franchise to just get another $50 out of people, even though the game itself is just new textures (as we know right now).


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

scope54 said:


> well what i meant when i said that was they could just exploit the franchise to just get another $50 out of people, even though the game itself is just new textures (as we know right now).



New weapons, zombies, boss zombies and maps aren't just new textures. I'd gladly pay 50$ for something with 100% more content!


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> New weapons, zombies, boss zombies and maps aren't just new textures. I'd gladly pay 50$ for something with 100% more content!



I'd rather see a discount for L4D1 owners.  It's been only a year afterall....


----------



## D4S4 (Jun 1, 2009)

HEY F U VALVE!!! Where's Half Life: Episode 3 and Half life 3 i'm still waiting for??? :shadedshu

Am i the only person who wants to see those games?

(just for the record - Half Life 2 is (still) the only game that isn't waste of money to buy in my books)


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> HEY F U VALVE!!! Where's Half Life: Episode 3 and Half life 3 i'm still waiting for??? :shadedshu
> 
> Am i the only person who wants to see those games?
> 
> (just for the record - Half Life 2 is (still) the only game that isn't waste of money to buy in my books)



Lol, lose the anger and go be a perfectionist game designer.  You cannot rush the greatest game of all time.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 1, 2009)

D4S4 said:


> HEY F U VALVE!!! Where's Half Life: Episode 3 and Half life 3 i'm still waiting for??? :shadedshu
> 
> Am i the only person who wants to see those games?
> 
> (just for the record - Half Life 2 is (still) the only game that isn't waste of money to buy in my books)



I can understand what your saying, the original Half life was released about 5 years ago, and its been about 2 years since EP2, yet they manage to release L4D and announce L4D2 in the space of about 12 months.

I dont want them to rush it, but come one!


----------



## DaveK (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead was a waste of my money, so I won't be buying this one.


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 1, 2009)

ah hell, i just got the 1st one


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Left 4 Dead was a waste of my money, so I won't be buying this one.



Hardly, I have 145 hours clocked on it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 1, 2009)

*RAW*


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 1, 2009)

I have yet to even play the first one. Anyone wanna buy it and gift it to me?


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 1, 2009)

leonard_222003 said:
			
		

> ... half-life wouldn't even be remebered today if it wasn't for counter-strike.



Let me guess, you're a CS player when you're not posting BS on Internet forums? Half-Life was the game that made Valve; the game that revolutionized first-person shooter development, the first game that combined shooting with thinking.

Counter-Strike, in comparison, has no credit to its name apart from the fact that it was the first commercially successful mod.



			
				Whilhelm said:
			
		

> ... where the hell is HL2 EP3!!



Yeah, it's been almost two whole f**king years since Episode 2 and still nothing. I understand that good game development takes time, but this is the second Left 4 Dead game they're releasing within a year.

Episode 3 had better be the equivalent of the Second Coming or a lot of gamers - myself included - are going to be (a) very disappointed and (b) very pissed off.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 1, 2009)

Left 4 Dead and Half-Life and made by two separate teams. L4D is mainly comprised of the CSS dudes and Turtle Rock for the most part.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

leonard_222003 said:


> half-life wouldn't even be remebered today if it wasn't for counter-strike.



I totally disagree with this statement :shadedshu


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jun 1, 2009)

but where is counter strike 2,  counter strike source is just cs ported to the source engine.  screw the rest.  Has anyone even heard anything about it yet?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have yet to even play the first one. Anyone wanna buy it and gift it to me?



I loved the first one because it was really long! I don't see games today that had that many hours of gameplay. Not to mention an awesome storyline with plenty of action, suspense  and puzzles.

I will gift it only if you promise to play the whole game and LOVE IT!


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 1, 2009)

L4D was kinda a waste of my money. After I played through all the levels 5 times it got VERY boring and repetitive, I havent played since last year. I just got Killing Floor and that game is AWESOME!

Killing Floor is what would happen if they mixed Counter Strike and L4D together with Resident Evil!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 1, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> L4D was kinda a waste of my money. After I played through all the levels 5 times it got VERY boring and repetitive, I havent played since last year. I just got Killing Floor and that game is AWESOME!



I think the L4D was never meant to be a single player shooter, but more for multi-player co-op games. If this was true then I don't think it was worth $50. The good news is it's cheaper now.


----------



## Shadin (Jun 1, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Valve released the sequel at a heavy discount for people who already own L4D on Steam.  Xbox users will get appropriately raped, though, I would guess.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jun 1, 2009)

well just to reiterate some of what has already been said.....i do wish this was more DLC for the original game rather then an all new game we have to pay for. i mean L4D 2 sounds good maybe after two or three years for an online game like this....but 1 year after release of the original w/o almost any new DLC for it seems like a money grab

which is fine....i just don't want to pay more for a game i already have, basically. so it better be as big as they are making it sound. and it better be GOOD

and yes, if it is i will most likely have it on pre-order


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 1, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I loved the first one because it was really long! I don't see games today that had that many hours of gameplay. Not to mention an awesome storyline with plenty of action, suspense  and puzzles.
> 
> I will gift it only if you promise to play the whole game and LOVE IT!



Deal.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 2, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> I think the L4D was never meant to be a single player shooter, but more for multi-player co-op games. If this was true then I don't think it was worth $50. The good news is it's cheaper now.



I never played L4D in single player, always with freinds.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

Gameplay
http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/14352245/left-4-dead-2/videos/l4d2_gmp_alarm_052809.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Gameplay
> http://pc.ign.com/dor/objects/14352245/left-4-dead-2/videos/l4d2_gmp_alarm_052809.html
> 
> http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/article/988/988161/left-4-dead-2-20090601025334589.jpg



Dibs on the white guy!

I love the music in this one.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like l4d with different skins...  I hope they at least improve the graphics a bit in this one.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jun 2, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> L4D was kinda a waste of my money. After I played through all the levels 5 times it got VERY boring and repetitive, I havent played since last year. I just got Killing Floor and that game is AWESOME!
> 
> Killing Floor is what would happen if they mixed Counter Strike and L4D together with Resident Evil!



I gotta agree with killing floor although i like l4d ive been playing KF much more its pretty addictive and does remind me a bit of css it also has loads of things that can be changed such as mods, custom maps and 50+ slot servers


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

oli_ramsay said:


> looks like l4d with different skins...  I hope they at least improve the graphics a bit in this one.



Uh did you even watch the videos or read about it at all


----------



## somestranger26 (Jun 2, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'd rather see a discount for L4D1 owners.  It's been only a year afterall....



Totally agree, I'm a bit pissed off that after they FINALLY update the game to what it should've been at launch they announce a new game to milk their customers, yet they continue to update TF2 which is two years old...


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Uh did you even watch the videos or read about it at all



saw videos, didnt read about it


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

You didn't see that the graphics look almost twice as good in the gameplay videos?


----------



## iStink (Jun 2, 2009)

graphics look the same.  It seems like this is just an expansion.  They should just call it the southern expansion pack for 10 bucks or something.


----------



## TAViX (Jun 2, 2009)

*Ep 3??????????????*

So where is HL:Episode III ??????? It was supose to be released last year. Stupid Valve. I almost forgot the story and action from previews episodes, and I'm not in the mood to play them again....


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Left 4 Dead and Half-Life and made by two separate teams. L4D is mainly comprised of the CSS dudes and Turtle Rock for the most part.





TAViX said:


> So where is HL:Episode III ??????? It was supose to be released last year. Stupid Valve. I almost forgot the story and action from previews episodes, and I'm not in the mood to play them again....


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 2, 2009)

it was supposed to be released in 2010.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

I love Absinthe


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jun 2, 2009)

I just visited steam forums (L4D) and folk are really ticked off about this.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I just visited steam forums (L4D) and folk are really ticked off about this.



The whaaambulance are gonna be busy these coming months.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

Man I'm afraid to say anything. I just got another infraction!


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I can understand what your saying, the original Half life was released about 5 years ago, and its been about 2 years since EP2, yet they manage to release L4D and announce L4D2 in the space of about 12 months.
> 
> I dont want them to rush it, but come one!




BUT look how short L4D is... To me it's not even a 3rd of a game.  I played though some of it in the 24hours they let you..  And tell ya the truth i got bored.  I'd play Crysis 1st..


L4D is just for a quick buck were as HL is the thing that really keeps them alive and what is much more important to them..


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone else thinking that win7, L4D2 and HL2 EP3 coming out at the same time is a coincidence?

Methinks they might come out as a package (the beige box? lol), possibly in a new shiny DX11 compatible engine.


----------



## TAViX (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> Anyone else thinking that win7, L4D2 and HL2 EP3 coming out at the same time is a coincidence?
> 
> Methinks they might come out as a package (the beige box? lol), possibly in a new shiny DX11 compatible engine.



There is a good posibility. If not, I've got a feeling that they will relase a patch for DX11 sometimes later...


----------



## 012013014 (Jun 2, 2009)

OH NO!!!! HL2 EP3 Should come out first!!! wait for whole years already but now they come out L4D2?!!? BTW i like L4D As Well......But HL2 Should come first!!!


----------



## caleb (Jun 2, 2009)

L4D1 seemd like 40% of a title and you get bored after two weeks from it.

I think this is just a "mass title" with a lot of oofs and ahhs about it while there isnt much to it except the fact  valve made it hence everybody was interested.

lmao at diffrent characters in 2 )) Thats something every player waits for new skins !
They will add melee combat fear style and tada L4D 2 !

Maybe we can use SDK to make those skins and maps like in movies and release it before valve does


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2009)

is it just me or does this have more gore than the first one????

coz i don't remember their arms flying off


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> is it just me or does this have more gore than the first one????
> 
> coz i don't remember their arms flying off



it seems they've added dismemberment, and detachable zombie bits.

The zombies could gib and have limbs come off in L4D - but it was very minor. limb would come off, bloody stump remained.

In that clip i saw gaping holes in a chest - holes you could see through, not just a blood splat.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it seems they've added dismemberment, and detachable zombie bits.
> 
> The zombies could gib and have limbs come off in L4D - but it was very minor. limb would come off, bloody stump remained.
> 
> In that clip i saw gaping holes in a chest - holes you could see through, not just a blood splat.



thats what i thought too, i hope there isnt in the game as the dismemberment will definatly put my bro off this game, no bro no go  lol


----------



## Shadin (Jun 2, 2009)

Bo$$ said:


> is it just me or does this have more gore than the first one????
> 
> coz i don't remember their arms flying off



Um, legs and arms fly off all the time in L4D, as well as heads exploding.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

Shadin said:


> Um, legs and arms fly off all the time in L4D, as well as heads exploding.



it was there, but it looked tacky. this had a zombie with a HOLE in him.


BTW this trailer isnt gameplay footage (or indicative of any changes) - it screams "new intro movie" to me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it was there, but it looked tacky. this had a zombie with a HOLE in him.
> 
> 
> BTW this trailer isnt gameplay footage (or indicative of any changes) - it screams "new intro movie" to me.



Shadowfold posted gameplay footage. Currently it looks kinda crappy. However this IS Valve and it isnt due until Nov. I've never seen a Valve game that was crappy. Ill hold judgement until then.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

The gameplay footage makes it look a bit more chaotic, especially in that somewhat open area. The graphics just from that little video look marginally better than the original. But granted this is a video of an unreleased game, they usually aren't worried so much about graphics.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 2, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> The gameplay footage makes it look a bit more chaotic, especially in that somewhat open area. The graphics just from that little video look marginally better than the original. But granted this is a video of an unreleased game, they usually aren't worried so much about graphics.



oh god, i've seen enough betas and leaks of games over the years to know one thing: NEVER beleive ANYTHING until the games out and released. Cool features get removed, bad graphcis get fixed, bugs get added... things can go up or down, and you never know til you've got it in front of you.

At least with valve, you know its tested to death before it gets released - this coming out so early is a shock because they normally take years for sequels, which really, really makes me think they want something to bundle with HL2 EP3 this christmas season.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 2, 2009)

Me and my room mate discussed this last night, EA is in control of the hard copies of the games that come out from Valve. Possible they are trying to push it for more money reasons? Releasing a sequel this fast really isn't like Valve in any way. :shadedshu


----------



## Chryonn (Jun 2, 2009)

Valve are never ones to be pushed for any reason, money or otherwise. 

i think Valve were going to release what we know to be L4D2 as extra content for vanilla L4D but found there's so much more of it that they could (and will) release it as a standalone game. muchlike what Epic did with Unreal and Unreal Tournament; UT was going to be released as an add-on pack but we all know what happened.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jun 3, 2009)

still not finish the old one


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> Valve are never ones to be pushed for any reason, money or otherwise.
> 
> i think Valve were going to release what we know to be L4D2 as extra content for vanilla L4D but found there's so much more of it that they could (and will) release it as a standalone game. muchlike what Epic did with Unreal and Unreal Tournament; UT was going to be released as an add-on pack but we all know what happened.



This is potentially just adding more weapons and maps. Which they had already announced as expansion to the previous game. Now making a complete game out of it? It doesn't really make sense, but we'll see how it is when it is released.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> This is potentially just adding more weapons and maps. Which they had already announced as expansion to the previous game. Now making a complete game out of it? It doesn't really make sense, but we'll see how it is when it is released.



weapons, maps, characters... sure its not what many see as a 'new' game' - but depending on the price steam sells it at, it could be a massive hit.

Anyone else get L4D on the 75% off weekend? they had like 100x the regular sales on that weekend compared to normal. If L4D2 is sold for $20 USD, or comes in bundles... it will sell like hotcakes.


----------



## Kenshai (Jun 3, 2009)

Mussels said:


> weapons, maps, characters... sure its not what many see as a 'new' game' - but depending on the price steam sells it at, it could be a massive hit.
> 
> Anyone else get L4D on the 75% off weekend? they had like 100x the regular sales on that weekend compared to normal. If L4D2 is sold for $20 USD, or comes in bundles... it will sell like hotcakes.



No doubt, I purchased mine half off, I missed the 75% off. But I will purchase the second one at a $20 price point. Just to get through the levels and be done with it 

The friends that I played with on expert all wanted to sit in a closet/out of view and just have us switch melee/firing seemed cheap to me.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 4, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I love Absinthe



Me too.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Man I'm afraid to say anything. I just got another infraction!



What did you say this time?


Anyway if L4D2 is more than 30$ theres no way I'll be buying it.


----------



## Nick89 (Jun 4, 2009)

delete this post


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2009)

nick89: YOU delete it. you have an edit button you know...


----------

